# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Formplex Is it worth the high cost??

## Moondog55

Only asking as we just got another sample drop in the letter box and I can't find any information on R values, been discussed in a couple of threads, but little technical information   It is very expensive compared to iron and we know the summer R value of foil backed corrugated iron

----------


## Cecile

> It is very expensive

  YIKES 
Got the hard sell of course, and were very well aware that we were being pushed.  What it does do however is galvanise us into making final decisions about the rest of the renovation.  And even if we don't, it'll look really good on the outside, and will be easier to sell.

----------


## Cecile

I should-a known better.  When we asked for the technical specs and they more or less refused, then sent some bull$$it that they claim was technical... 
Cancelled, and thank heaven for the cooling off period. 
Back to the corrugated look!

----------

